# HSS1332ATD Owner Chute Modification - Solved Clogging Issue



## SkunkyLawnmowers (Oct 18, 2018)

I know there is a chute / clogging thread but I felt this modification deserved it's own thread and so that it didn't get 'lost' in the other thread. 

John deleted the lower collar on the chute and solved his previous clogging issues. 

*The clogging - *






*The modification - *






*After mod -*


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

Not impressed my 250 dollar rust bucket 30 yr old kitted st824 clears faster throws farther

The other video I posted of the jetted 1332 was not impressive either
3k pass


----------



## Miles (Sep 16, 2016)

I am quite pleased with my Honda snowblower. Yes, it needed some warranty work, but Honda stood behind it. I expect it to last for 30 years with a bit of maintenance every year.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

1132le said:


> Not impressed my 250 dollar rust bucket 30 yr old kitted st824 clears faster throws farther
> 
> The other video I posted of the jetted 1332 was not impressive either
> 3k pass


Embellishing much?


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

drmerdp said:


> Embellishing much?














Your impressed ? no need to emblish my st824 always gets called a rust bucket
this video and the other posted are not impressive for 3k modded


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)




----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

1132le said:


> HS1132


 Nice, dry powder. Easy-peasy.

The HSS1332s were throwing mush.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

tabora said:


> Nice, dry powder. Easy-peasy.
> 
> The HSS1332s were throwing mush.



There was hardly anything there my rust bucket would have been empty
the 2nd video wasn't mush its a poor showing for jetted chute modded 3k blowers


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

1132le said:


> There was hardly anything there my rust bucket would have been empty
> the 2nd video wasn't mush its a poor showing for jetted chute modded 3k blowers


Not sure what point you're trying to make with the apples to mashed potatoes video comparisons... Don't see any of the ST824 to which you keep referring.


----------



## SkunkyLawnmowers (Oct 18, 2018)

1132le said:


> Not impressed my 250 dollar rust bucket 30 yr old kitted st824 clears faster throws farther
> 
> The other video I posted of the jetted 1332 was not impressive either
> 3k pass


Incredible how a video about a guy making his own modification / improvement to his snowblower, posted so that it might help or inspire others, can elicit this kind of insecure response and turn things into a pissing contest!


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

SkunkyLawnmowers said:


> Incredible how a video about a guy making his own modification / improvement to his snowblower, posted so that it might help or inspire others, can elicit this kind of insecure response and turn things into a pissing contest!







The issue is said to be solved by Honda
yet others are still having issues with those series machines still clogging spray back

yet the Honda homers say how its a great machine so much better then ariens or toro

none of those 3 machines is better for 3k

I could care less what the brand it is iam a homer for best specs and perf for the money
excuse me but I need to go think of names for my lawn mower and leaf blower for next season
I think I'll call the Honda mower huffer and the leaf blower barker


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

1132le said:


> Your impressed ? no need to emblish my st824 always gets called a rust bucket
> this video and the other posted are not impressive for 3k modded


You and northeast had it out on the topic a few weeks ago, but lets be reasonable. My dad had an st824, I grew up using that machine... good snowblower, but not much to compare.

The guy is running a 32" bucket through a plow pile the LONG way. Dense Wet heavy.

Don't get me wrong, the video doesn't clearly show a night and day difference.

I think the guy purposely went to hard and fast with the second machine to show that the rejetted engine wouldn't stall out, and that it can recover from all that load better than the non rejetted engine.

Im extrapolating a bit, but i've been down the same road, so I get it.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

1132le said:


> Not impressed my 250 dollar rust bucket 30 yr old kitted st824 clears faster throws farther
> 
> The other video I posted of the jetted 1332 was not impressive either
> 3k pass


250 dollar rb waste of money. I used 3.5 hp Craftsman single stage for 18 years and cleared 120"+ easily. Y U need kitted st824? Guess U R #clueless about the way to clear snow easily.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

drmerdp said:


> You and northeast had it out on the topic a few weeks ago, but lets be reasonable. My dad had an st824, I grew up using that machine... good snowblower, but not much to compare.
> 
> The guy is running a 32" bucket through a plow pile the LONG way. Dense Wet heavy.
> 
> ...



That's fine I don't have a vid so I shouldn't say it


My st824 turns 3725 rpm with the impeller kit it looks like a fire hose in much worse conditions and the bucket is empty after it blows slop 30 to 35 feet and good snow close to 45 that's good perf for 250 bucks

that 1st vid skunk posted is what 3 inches of not much that would be 5th gesr on the st824
there are many not so good blowers airens old toros with 8 and 10 hp tecs with impeller kit would clear that easy
he was not going fast Imo in the 2nd vid the kitted 1332 ariens i sold will would destroy both those 1332 in the vid never mind my 28 with the 414 @3825 rpm with impeller kit for 900 bucks
a homer for perf for value not brand
DM does your 1332 blow snow like the 1132 Honda I posted in that snow? If I recall right you are kitted?

my 1332 blew snow very close to 60 feet and slop 45 feet i bought it for 300 sold it for 950


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

1132le said:


> That's fine I don't have a vid so I shouldn't say it
> 
> 
> My st824 turns 3725 rpm with the impeller kit it looks like a fire hose in much worse conditions and the bucket is empty after it blows slop 30 to 35 feet and good snow close to 45 that's good perf for 250 bucks
> ...


There is no denying how much performance can be easily unlocked by an impeller kit. Basic machines can look and feel like hot rods. But a premium machine with improvements is a cut above. 

Throwing distance isn’t the end all be all measurement. I think most of the HSS Honda’s value is in the drivetrain and chute controls. Doing Lots of work with minimal effort is what makes it a great tool.

Yes, my 1328 has impeller seals. Also, a rejet, the 1332 pulley, and turns 3800rpms. My calculations put my impeller tip speed at 84ft/s. I don’t know exactly how far my machine throws but it’s almost comical. 

Powder snow doesn’t go as far as the wet stuff, the density and mass allows it to fly further. Unless the wind is working in your favor, then the rooster tail is ridiculous. I say the wetter the better, less likely to get snow blown in the face. 

I wish the wife recorded this in landscape, but it gets the job done. Plow pile.


----------



## Beezersh (Nov 25, 2018)

I like the mod. My only concern is the rigidity of the chute. Could you have left the very bottom inch of the collar or would that defeat the purpose?


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

You will not have any problems by eliminating the partial cone as the steel used was bent and formed just like the others made by Ariens and others that are fully open to the mounting flange.

The partial cone is a huge heat sink and the friction from the impact of the snow passing through accumulates in the steel and warm steel and snow = ice buildup=plugging. 

Just slick up the chute with several coats of Fluid film or paste car wax.


----------



## partypants (Nov 18, 2018)

1132le said:


> That's fine I don't have a vid so I shouldn't say it
> 
> 
> My st824 turns 3725 rpm with the impeller kit it looks like a fire hose in much worse conditions and the bucket is empty after it blows slop 30 to 35 feet and good snow close to 45 that's good perf for 250 bucks
> ...


Throwing distance is only one part of it, and for people in residential neighbourhoods there is a such thing as too much throwing distance. Where the Honda would absolutely obliterate your st824 is throughput! And throughput is what actually saves the operator time. After 30 feet, throwing distance is just an inconsequential bragging point. Have said that, the 13hp Honda's do indeed throw up to 60ft. 

I came from a 10hp toro powermax(which I loved and would recommend to anyone) to a 13hp honda. The Honda is much better in every way from my first hand experience.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

partypants said:


> Throwing distance is only one part of it, and for people in residential neighbourhoods there is a such thing as too much throwing distance. Where the Honda would absolutely obliterate your st824 is throughput! And throughput is what actually saves the operator time. After 30 feet, throwing distance is just an inconsequential bragging point. Have said that, the 13hp Honda's do indeed throw up to 60ft.
> 
> I came from a 10hp toro powermax(which I loved and would recommend to anyone) to a 13hp honda. The Honda is much better in every way from my first hand experience.


I


Id hope so for 3k being a 32 inch bucket its not apples to apples the 32 inch pro clears more tph then a honda 32

It should do something besides cost 3k and clog and need a rejet
a stock unmodded might lose to my 250 rust bucket in have wet snow
my 28 414 [email protected] 3825 rpm kitted for 900 would destroy an hss928 and beat both those1332 machines i posted
in my case i live in close quarters and need to be able to toss snow 50 feet 30 feet wont due
eod driveway requires power where i live on the coast 4 foot plow piles
hss928 for 2700 with 14 ft lbs is under powered and they dropped the ball with the low power high price


----------



## northeast (Dec 29, 2017)

I have ran a stock 1332 side by side with a jetted 1332. Changing the jet literally doubles the speed of the machine. 

I ran them in 20 inches of moderately wet snow for 200 feet the jetted machine was finished while the stock machine was at the half way point. 

Your machines might do fine in easy moving snow but as I have stated previously the Honda does things no wheeled machine can do. That is why I bought my first honda I had a property that my wheeled hydro pro would not move in. I am 6 feet tall weigh 205 pounds and have spent my entire adult life doing physical manual labor. I am a strong man and I could not get that hydro pro down the sidewalk. I loaded up went and bought a Honda and was back there 3 hours later laughing at how easily it walk through it. Engine size is useless if the machine will not take in the snow and the ariens just would not do it.

Sure you can buy a tracked ariens with a hydro transmission but it’s more expensive then the Honda and lacks many of the features the Honda has. So if someone is in the market for a hydro tracked machine the only sensible option in the US market is the Honda. Obviously if you are looking to spend 1200 bucks a new Honda is out but apples to apples the Honda is cheaper and from what others have said easier to use than the rapid track.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

This is why I will stay with my old HS80 and HS624. The 624 rivals any HS928 I have used and I am not exaggerating one bit. and it doesn;t even have an impeller kit. That's why I call it the snow killer.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

The most important feature of any blower is to be able to clear heavy wet eod plow piles if you live in those areas if it does that it will do it all

Doubling the speed from clogging and slow to normal just like the not impressive vid i posted of the 2 honda 1332

Arienns clears more tons per hr in the same size bucket 

the old Honda that didn't need the rejet were rated the same tph

you used a 12 yr old over rated 11528 16 ft lbs motor FOR 8 YEARS SOUTHEAST that machine can't hold a candle too the newer machines you say stink
most homeowners don't need tracks auger protection elec chute batt start 3k and it clogs and needs a jet / fail

that video I posted it wasn't twice as fast after the jet
my rust bucket 824 clears better then the non jetted my kitted 28 deluxe 414 CC would destroy that jetted machine
the guy in skunks video is a joke my kitted rust bucket clears his mess and more water logged much better faster 

for 3k the stock hss machines are a fail 

users are still saying they are clogging and now back spray

Honda isnt even shipping new machines with new chutes making customers prove they need one pathetic move by honda

just a bad redisgn stick with the hs1132 or the hs928 or the king of snow ariens
Its great folks with skill can mod there machines like DM to make them work great
doesnt change honda dropped the ball


----------



## Miles (Sep 16, 2016)

I don't know that "Honda dropped the ball". Northeast has been using his three HSS1332 machines commercially now for some time and they are performing admirably. Northeast has such a lot of experience with his 1332's over time now. The HSS928 may be slightly underpowered. Mine does bog down in the EOD pile, but if I slow down, it works fine. There is no doubt that someone with significant mechanical skill can make an older machine perform well. But for the average person, buying stock makes the most sense.


----------



## northeast (Dec 29, 2017)

I owned a 2014 hydro 28 with the 420 brigs that was the machine that would not go down that sidewalk. You say it’s a bad design have you used a hss1332? I know it’s a far more capable machine then my 2014 hydro 28. These hss1332 are more then twice as fast as the 2014 ariens hydro 28 that is a fact. I went from clearing 18 driveways in 12 hours with 18 inches of snow fall using the 2014 hydro 28 and an older 28 pro ariens to clearing 40 driveways in 10 hours using the 2 Honda’s. I ran the hss1332 Honda side by side with my 2014 hydro 28 for two storms. After the second storm I decided to trade in the ariens for another Honda because the 1332 was so much faster then the 2014 hydro 28. 

I now own 3 hss1332s and no ariens machines so yeah I am absolutely without a doubt a Honda guy because the Honda’s are far better at moving snow. I am not brand loyal I am loyal to whatever brand can make me the most money and right now that is the Honda hss1332 because it does the job twice as fast. If ariens steps up their game and makes a snowblower that moves more snow then Honda does I will jump on the ariens bandwagon because they are better but until that day I will use the Honda’s.


----------



## highlight (Jan 23, 2017)

I'm wondering if it would be feasible to leave the chute on the snowblower and use my newly acquired angle grinder to attempt to do the new Honda solution by cutting out the collar to replicate what Honda did? If I can do that then I was also thinking of just cutting a new collar from the slippery type plastic from a childs crazy carpet and duct taping or bolting that around the lower part of the chute to eliminate the far right position spray back. My main concern though is if I can do the chute cutout "in situ" with an angle grinder


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

highlight said:


> My main concern though is if I can do the chute cutout "in situ" with an angle grinder


It could likely be done, but why? The chute comes off very easily and then you're less likely to damage anything else.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

thought Skunky was back when saw title..........sigh


----------



## highlight (Jan 23, 2017)

tabora said:


> It could likely be done, but why? The chute comes off very easily and then you're less likely to damage anything else.


It clogged up again yesterday so I just wanted to do a slam bam thank you mam type of deal...but I think I will end up taking it off all the same. Do you think I should replicate what Honda did or should I remove the whole thing?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

highlight said:


> Do you think I should replicate what Honda did or should I remove the whole thing?


If I had the original chute I'd probably remove the entire collar. You may want to check with @drmerdp; he was looking for an original chute for a project.
I have the revised chute and I made this easily removable shield for it... Next project is removing the chute and cutting a few more teeth on each side to increase the rotation range.


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

orangputeh said:


> thought Skunky was back when saw title..........sigh


It's an old thread. 😎


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

tabora said:


> If I had the original chute I'd probably remove the entire collar. You may want to check with @drmerdp; he was looking for an original chute for a project.
> I have the revised chute and I made this easily removable shield for it... Next project is removing the chute and cutting a few more teeth on each side to increase the rotation range.
> View attachment 175561
> View attachment 175562


I'm confused. Thought the old HSS chute collar was causing clogging issues. looks like you fashioned an even higher type collar.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> I'm confused. Thought the old HSS chute collar was causing clogging issues. looks like you fashioned an even higher type collar.


I did, but it's parallel to the back of the chute, not tipped towards it as a constriction. I'm still amazed that the Honda engineers didn't see all the similar solutions on this forum and adopt one of them...

Take a look at what John Franco did with his chute - precision snow placement!


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Removing the collar entirely AND Hondas redesigned chute allow a spray of fine snow when the chute is rotated all the way to the right. Probably why they decided on a collar to funnel and organize the snow as it travels up the chute.

In my R&D, I came up with my own design. I positioned the collar in a way that eliminates the spray with the least amount of physical disruption to the flow of snow. Shortening the collar also improved access to the impeller housing in the event of needing to use the baton to clear the volute.

John Franco has an interesting design. It certainly eliminates the spray and keeps the machine cleaner. And the mouth at the bottom of the collar has an access hole for using the baton.

I made a bolt on collar to attach to Hondas redesigned chute that I own and never installed.

@tabora Thanks for the mention, I happened to find a original single arfticulating chute and my old left over pieces from before converting to the dual articulating chute. Its a HUGE upgrade on the snapper. I have to still figure how I want to set up delfector controls.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

drmerdp said:


> I happened to find a original single articulating chute and my old left over pieces from before converting to the dual articulating chute. Its a HUGE upgrade on the snapper. I have to still figure how I want to set up deflector controls.


Have you already posted pictures? I'm a little behind in my reading this week...


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

tabora said:


> Have you already posted pictures? I'm a little behind in my reading this week...


Not yet, but its coming. I've been swamped this week.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

I started a thread for it in the snapper forum but heres a pic. 









Snapper 1030 HSS Chute upgrade.


I picked up a very good condition snapper 1030 (10305e) snowblower a few weeks ago. Its a very sturdy machine and powers through snow effectively but the chute is awful. -The push pull cable for deflector control is so rigid that it will cause the chute to rotate back to straight while blowing...




www.snowblowerforum.com


----------

